# RADON SLIDE BIKE-KLAU in SAARBRÜCKEN



## georgh (15. November 2015)

Bitte um MITHILFE...Gestern Abend wurde das Bike meines Freundes aus seiner Garage in Saarbrücken Bellevue gestohlen.
RADON SLIDE 9.0 Carbon160mm / 650 b
Bike ist 1/2 Jahr alt
Auffällige Besonderheiten :
kurzer Spank-Vorbau , SQ-LAB 311 Egolenker , Orange.Farbene Aufkleber an der Gabel ,
Specialized Sattel .
Rahmennummer WOW 07606KL0614F




 

 Haltet bitte mal die Augen auf! PN an mich. FINDERLOHN !!


----------



## 4mate (15. November 2015)

Übel 

Hier ist ein Extra Thread für entwendete Fahrräder, bitte auch da eintragen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/sonstige-bikethemen.4/

Ganz oben an 1. Stelle als "Sticky" gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

